# Newish kid on the block!



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya all,
Having spent three years owning TTR's and one or two threads on the forum. I thought I should also say hello on the TTOC site too. So I have!  
Regards Phill.


----------



## mac's TT (May 13, 2006)

Hi Phill  Great roadster you have there. Lovely combination


----------



## towsertim (Mar 15, 2007)

Great looking car you have there Phill. 8)

(Also just checking my TTOC sig is working!)


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

about time too Phill :wink:


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

towsertim said:


> Great looking car you have there Phill. 8)
> 
> (Also just checking my TTOC sig is working!)


Hiya,
How strange is it that this TTR was purchased new from Audi Glasgow!


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

conlechi said:


> about time too Phill :wink:


Thanks Mark.
Look forward to the spring and meeting you.


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

mac's TT said:


> Hi Phill  Great roadster you have there. Lovely combination


Hiya,
What are the chances do you think of two folks replying to a thread from Glasgow to an owner of a roadster purchased from their local dealer that now lives in Brum?


----------



## mac's TT (May 13, 2006)

We are just very nice people and appreciate the nice things :wink:


----------

